# peeing on the fridge!



## Joolz63 (Feb 21, 2011)

I wonder if you might be able to help us? I have a male Lakeland terrier (castrated) - he is coming up for 4 years old this autumn. We got him when he was about 2 from a "reputable " breeder !- who had clearly not socialised him at all. He was extremely nervous when we bought him home- and didn't respond to his name - had not been used to a collar or a lead - knew no household sounds at all and was frightened by every noise he heard from the toast popping out of the toaster to someone stirring a cup of tea to a car passing by. He was not house trained... he peeed and pooped in the house wherever he wanted to - so we worked hard at training him. 

He now asks to go out ( albeit silently!) He is less frightened by everyday noises although there are still some that disturb him- anything that pops like the fire, or thunder or anything surprising.
He was a very quiet dog at first - we weren't even sure he could bark as he was so quiet.... he is now learning to bark on a command & handsignal.
He was very clingy at first but gradually he has become happy to be on his own in another room from us or in the garden. He has a good bond with me and responds to the other members of the family well.

He does not pee in the house except if we do not see him ask or if he is shut in the kitchen behind the dog gate and we go out or have visitors in another room. He pees up the edge of the fridge on a regular basis when I go out or when I shut him in there, even if he goes before I leave. Someone has suggested that this is separation anxiety. Recently he peed and pooped in his bedtime area ( utility room just off the kitchen) ... his routine had been changed the day before - but I found he had actually pood in his water bowl.. which I think is very unusual. other than that one occasion I am having trouble stopping the peeing up the fridge.... I clean it with white vinegar or with biological washing powder and then steam it - I don't think he is peeing because he can smell his smell .... I leave the radio on and the light on when I leave him. often with a frozen kong or dentastick chew. At the moment I cant afford to hire a behaviourist...so any suggestions will be most welcome.


----------



## tanglewood3 (Nov 13, 2012)

_He does not pee in the house except if we do not see him ask or if he is shut in the kitchen behind the dog gate and we go out or have visitors in another room. He pees up the edge of the fridge on a regular basis when I go out or when I shut him in there, even if he goes before I leave._
He pees in the house!!

Always useful to check if he has a urinary infection, otherwise go right back to basics.
During the day and when you're home, let him out every 30 mins, go into the garden with him. As he goes, put a name to it and praise him. If he doesn't go within a few minutes, try again 20 mins later.
Keep him in the same room as you, even attaching him to you with a lead if necessary. When you are sat down, pop him on the lead and put the end next to you under the chair. This stops him disappearing for a wee. If he doesn't wee when you are in the room, no need to keep him next to you, but keep him in the same room. As he gets better gradually let him have access to other rooms.

*When you can't watch him 100% of the time, put him in a crate because you must break the habit of peeing everywhere.* Get him used to the crate with kongs etc.

Continue to let him out whether he asks or not, as a lot of dogs don't actually ask to go out.

Make sure he has a walk three times a day, if possible, giving him plenty of time to empty out and also make sure he has training and good discipline (not harsh, just general good behaviour, not feeding at the table etc, ).

He's obviously quite sensitive, so you need to ensure he succeeds, which is why the crate is virtually a necessity, because he thinks it's correct to wee everywhere.


----------

